# BACKRACK,STROBES,FLOOD LIGHTS and LED's?



## BASIC (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi guys.I'd like to get a Backrack for my 1999 F-350.I would like to mount rear facing and maybe side facing flood lights,1 or 2 strobes and/or LED's.Do you have any suggestions on what to use,combination,brand and model?Would any of the Backrack accessory mounts work or would I have to fabricate some.Thankyou for any help you may give,thanks,BASIC.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi I have a back rack with two star warning system lights, 2 back facing lights and it's real good.

On the back rack site they offer different mount types for lights. 


I can get a pic if you want.


----------



## BASIC (Dec 28, 2002)

bowtie_guy,sir,I've seen the Backrack site,thankyou for your kind offer though.I don't think I could use the Backrack mounts to mount rear and side flood lights as well as 2 strobes.I'd have to fabricate a mount or drill into the top crossmember.Thanks,BASIC.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

http://community.webshots.com/user/fbronco72 heres some pics of my truck. I have 4 lights, 2 to the back, and 1 to each side. I used the spot light brackets they sell, but drilled another hole to mount an extra light. I also drilled another hole to mount the bracket. I didnt think one bolt could keep the bracket from moving.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

*L.E.D.s*

Check out www.SignalDynamics.com.


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

Basic:
I put a backrack on my '03 250 super duty.I used 2 Hella round lights, i think model 550's.The rack has 2 plastic caps in the vertical posts that can be removed.I pulled them and ran the mounting bolt for each light through the holes.ran wiring down the vertical bars and under the truck.I use a magnet mount strobe from Whelen. When snow is coming the magnet sticks to the top bar of the rack and I run the cord through the sliding rear window.I found it is easiest. My reverse lights are switched so when loading a trailer I can turn them on, or when backing up.


----------



## joethevacman14 (Oct 21, 2003)

This is what I plan on doing:

I plan on purchasing a BackRack and installing these oval LED flashers as seen in the pic below: http://www.awdirect.com/awdirect/ca...d=17147&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=269

I plan on purchasing these brackets that bolt to the backrack to install the lights into: http://www.awdirect.com/awdirect/ca...mid=5954&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=96

I will use this lightbar ($6 more that the highlighter gets you 115 more FPM, 22" length and a diamond mirror) In the link pic, there will be two lightbars, its the one on the left:
http://www.awdirect.com/awdirect/ca...id=9757&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=102

I am also toying with the idea of putting the smaller round LED's in the sides of my tool box for side warning as seen here with the oval LED's:
http://www.awdirect.com/awdirect/ca...d=17147&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=269

I also plan on having these floods (2 to front, 2 to back and maybe one to each side):
http://www.awdirect.com/awdirect/ca...mid=6119&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=99

I thought about having a strobing dash light but I am told that that would be overkill......

I would recommend Federal Signal as that is one of the main brands everyone uses as well as Code3(PSE Amber) & Whelen (awesome products -- highly compareable to Federal Signal.)

If you want beacon strobes, I would recommend this one from Galls (1.6 million candle power = 16 joules = hella bright!!):

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=RL031&cat=253

By reading a catalog for Star Warning Systems, it states that 100,000 CandlePower = 1 Joule.

Just my .30 cents. I hope it makes cents! If you would like me elaborate, PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## joethevacman14 (Oct 21, 2003)

Forgot the pic (I need to get off this thing)


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ever been driving down the street.... during a storm ... day or night and find it hard to see because of the angle of the snow falling or the guy in front of you with his truck lit up like a CHRISTMAS TREE !!!!!

Dont get me wrong guys...I'm all for safety and god knows there are alot of people on the roads during snow events that should be home watching tv, but dont you think these BLINDING halogens and blinking strobes hidden in the tail lights a bit over the top ?

Next time youre on the road when its coming down like crazy ... make sure no - ones around ya and turn off all your lights ....just for a few seconds.... you'll be AMAZED at how much more you can see.Remember years ago when tow trucks and cop cars had REVOLVING dome lights on thier vehicles ?? 

Cost me 20 bucks ..... I use it when Im backing up into traffic ... and while clearing the store lots during business hours. Other than that Its OFF.

Truck Manufacturers install safety lights in every vehicle...theyre called HAZARD lights.... they do the trick also.

Sometimes LESS is MORE .


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I wanted all the turnsignal and back up lights and such so I bought a fullsized light bar with all the turnsignal lights/brakelights/tail lights and jive built in. Its got "work lights" (rear facing 55w'ers) that I have wired into my reverse lights off a relay. Its mounted on a custom light bar I built.

I personaly prefer halogen rotators since they dont seem to reflect off the flying snow as bad.

Bought it from awdirect.com for a pretty good price. Its a federal signal unit.


----------



## joethevacman14 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thats exactily why I am installing the rear facing LED flashers so I can turn my lightbar off to save power and eyes. PLus my lightbar pulls 9 amps and the LED flashers only pull .26 amps each!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

.26 amps.....hell I could probably weld with the amps it takes to run all my warning lights LOL

I need to run switches to them so I can seperate em. Its on the to do list but right now its either full bore or nothing.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have hide away strobes in the trucks reverse lights. I also have bright reverse lights on the back of the truck (under the rear bumper on each end) For the exra reverse lights all i have to do is flip a switch and shift to reverse to light them up. The hid away strobes i hardly ever use. I do residentials alot of them being family that live on side roads that arn't that busy. I have done a few parking lots (people we know) here and there and i use them if theres alot of people around. when i back from a drive into a busy street i usually don't even use them. You still have to yield to traffic in ALL situations and unless youre pushing snow into the street or backing a little ways into the street for clean up youre only using the plow in the driveway. So when youre backing out to leave why would you put your strobes on? just because you have a few extra feet on the front of your truck, nobody cares! Some plowers (not necessarily on this site) think that because there running a plow in a snow storm that traffic on the street is supposed to stop for them. It does not matter how much youre lit up you cant go backing into someone or go into the road with out looking.


----------



## dluckett (Feb 14, 2004)

I have corner strobes and roof strobes but they are all switches seperately. With the front strobes on when I am plowing the light reflects off the snow and plow so bad that I can't see what I am doing. Really I don't use them as much as I see others do because no matter how bright you light you truck up you always have someone pack in the spot you just cleared as a launch area. How many of you find this to be true?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I dont run my lights in traffic all the time when the plow is on but I will run it when I feel it will improve saftey. I dont think that traffic has to get out of my way. But when driving down a narrow 2 lane county road or a narrow street I want people to see me and pay a bit more attention to the fact that I have a 9'6" hunk of steel on the front of my truck. That and so people notice me in lots when i am cutting accross a lot in a way traffic generall dosnt move. For my saftey, thier saftey, and because I dont have time to peel some honda off my plow and deal with the cops when I could be moving snow.


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*I Use My Lights All The Time*

I Dont Know What U People Are Talking About But When I Have The Plow On And I Am Pushing The Lights Stay On... I Have 8 Hidaways In My 99' F-350 4dr. 8' Bed Psd..safety Comes First


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

My plow is 8'6" wide.. It is wider than most roads I drive one.. I will have my lights on 24/7 while plowing. I have $45,000 into my setup and I would like to keep it all in one piece. 

Safety first...


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey guys...just as a general FYI..Ebay has some good prices on lights. I'm looking at an AW catalog right now and the Whelen set up I bought last year would cost me about 150 beans more!!! There are some good, reputable outfitters on there.....BTW - It was a Whelen CSP690 w/6 strobe heads, 6 15ft wires, and a free switch...251.00 including shipping!!!! :redbounce


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

I will be installing some kind of additional warning light on the back of my truck so that when I'm backing out of a driveway near a blind turn I will provide some warning. I may even mount a couple of LEDs on the plow. Around here there are lots of places where visibility sucks.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I want a back rack but don't like the look of the mount and am also considering a cap.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

All I know is I dont need any more wiring or gizmos on my truck to maintain.

At this point Im all about a good mix of saftey and Simplicity.


----------



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

Plowing a mall one evening a number of years ago with just a rotator on, some fool managed to pull out between parked cars and wedge himself between the plow and truck. Now it is strobes at all 4 corners. 

I agree with minimal lights while in transit but when plowing I want all the lights on.

Roy


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

*04 superduty...*



04superduty said:


> http://community.webshots.com/user/fbronco72 heres some pics of my truck. I have 4 lights, 2 to the back, and 1 to each side. I used the spot light brackets they sell, but drilled another hole to mount an extra light. I also drilled another hole to mount the bracket. I didnt think one bolt could keep the bracket from moving.


I just ordered that same backrack as yours and I am planning on using about the same lighting setup... are those the 6" spot light brackets that you mounted the 2 lights on? How did you do all your wiring? Is everything straight to the battery.. do you have any in-line fuses? How many switches did you install to operate the 4 lights and the 1 on top?
Truck looks great! :bluebounc


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Ticket!*

Maybe the police arent as strict by you guys, but in a couple of the citys that i plow in (Walker and Grandville) MI the police can and VERY FREQUENTLY DO issue $65 tickets for not running ligthts........Also, something to think about in light world. A guy right here in grand rapids makes lightbars. They are clear dome dual rotator federal signal lights, but hey then adds two or four VERY VERY bright reverse lights inside the dome. ALL SEFF CONTAINED. They come in magnetic mount so there is no need for a back rack! Just a though. o yeah, they are 200 for 2 reverse lights and 250 for 4 lights. TWO IS PLEANTY BRIGHT!


----------



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

firstclasslawn said:


> Maybe the police arent as strict by you guys, but in a couple of the citys that i plow in (Walker and Grandville) MI the police can and VERY FREQUENTLY DO issue $65 tickets for not running ligthts........Also, something to think about in light world. A guy right here in grand rapids makes lightbars. They are clear dome dual rotator federal signal lights, but hey then adds two or four VERY VERY bright reverse lights inside the dome. ALL SEFF CONTAINED. They come in magnetic mount so there is no need for a back rack! Just a though. o yeah, they are 200 for 2 reverse lights and 250 for 4 lights. TWO IS PLEANTY BRIGHT!


More info please.

Roy


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Info*

If very hard to explain online roy, go ahead and call me and i can answer any of your questions.

- Jon Alkema
616-437-0507


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*LED's*

I just purchased my second set of lights from Safetylighing in rehoboth. John installed 4 LED stars from 911ep. We put two on the rear of the truck under the tailgate, and one on each corner. It gives coverage almost even witht the back of the truck looking at it..Looks great. These LED are solving a lot of problems I had. They use .4 amps each. My corner strobes i had before casued the truck to shut down..
If you guys are looking for great lights, from a great guy with excellent service, call John at Safety Lighting.


----------

